# New Heavenly



## aphelion

Its arrived!









I spent all day today polishing her up..









Initially, a considerable amount of black muck was pouring out,

So I took the group apart, and there was probably 3 years of crud inside (not nice!)

Anyway, very happy now and looking forward to seeing what she can do!









Glad to have finally joined the fracino gang!


----------



## Callum_T

Seeing this picture, may have just made me accept the heavenly a whole lot more - I always preferred the cherub but all that shiney metal and dem curves haha

Looks great - imagine a "rocket" version of a mazzer next to it - more chrome than what should be allowed on a kitchen counter!


----------



## aphelion

Callum_T said:


> Seeing this picture, may have just made me accept the heavenly a whole lot more - I always preferred the cherub but all that shiney metal and dem curves haha
> 
> Looks great - imagine a "rocket" version of a mazzer next to it - more chrome than what should be allowed on a kitchen counter!


Haha..yeah the vario seems to have shrunk!

My wife wondered what the "stupid space ship" was doing in the kitchen!


----------



## shrink

Welcome to the club!

I just made the best latte of my career on mine... No art to speak of, but its the first time I've had that lovely microfoam mouth feel all the way through the drink.


----------



## sandykt

Welcome to the club.

The more I use my Cherub, the more I love her.


----------



## aphelion

Cheers peeps!

Just pulled a really nice shot of union revelation...

Loads more chocolate than I was getting with my classic

Starting to feel like this was money well spent!

Just out of interest, how much coffee are you all using in your double baskets?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## shaun1

I'm using 17 grams and getting passable results.But thats using a Gaggia MDF set on 3 (still saving for a better grinder!)


----------



## aphelion

Yeah, i'm getting quite a bit sticking to the shower screen.

currently working with 17g too, pulling quite nice shots already..


----------



## shaun1

Also get a little on the screen but a quick wipe and flush between shots sorts that out!

I didn't mention that we are cappuccino drinkers so i think we have a little leeway over our shots compared to out and out espresso drinkers!


----------



## shrink

Yeah getting some on the screen is normal, and probably a good sign. You want the coffee to expand a little and perhaps touch the screen as it swells. As long as its not the whole puck sticking then you're ok.

It happens on mine too


----------



## origmarm

aphelion said:


> Its arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent all day today polishing her up..
> 
> View attachment 2002
> 
> 
> Initially, a considerable amount of black muck was pouring out,
> 
> So I took the group apart, and there was probably 3 years of crud inside (not nice!)
> 
> Anyway, very happy now and looking forward to seeing what she can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have finally joined the fracino gang!


When you say you took apart the group what do you mean? Curious as it seems a hefty task


----------



## aphelion

origmarm said:


> When you say you took apart the group what do you mean? Curious as it seems a hefty task


Nah, just meant the unscrewed shower screen, took out head and gasket..single screw job


----------



## aphelion

shrink said:


> Yeah getting some on the screen is normal, and probably a good sign. You want the coffee to expand a little and perhaps touch the screen as it swells. As long as its not the whole puck sticking then you're ok.
> 
> It happens on mine too


Yeah, seems normal - are you using 17g?


----------



## origmarm

aphelion said:


> Nah, just meant the unscrewed shower screen, took out head and gasket..single screw job


Ok, you have me concerned for a moment there. So you took off the screw that secures the screen and then took out the rubber gasket and cleaned it. Just curious, does the brass circular block underneath the screen come off?


----------



## Callum_T

origmarm said:


> Ok, you have me concerned for a moment there. So you took off the screw that secures the screen and then took out the rubber gasket and cleaned it. Just curious, does the brass circular block underneath the screen come off?


Get on the fracino website for the exploded PDFs


----------



## 4085

I have an exploded parts manual for a Heavenly

PM me with your email addy if you want it


----------



## aphelion

origmarm said:


> Ok, you have me concerned for a moment there. So you took off the screw that secures the screen and then took out the rubber gasket and cleaned it. Just curious, does the brass circular block underneath the screen come off?


Yep this comes off, and the gasket on mine fell out after it..

So you end up with the 4 pieces (shower screen, screw, brass block, gasket).

Just chucked the whole lot (minus the gasket) in a bowl of cafiza..

Scrub the machine out too..job done!


----------



## 4085

Callum_T said:


> Get on the fracino website for the exploded PDFs


Can you point us to where these are, as Fracino usually sell them !


----------



## aphelion

dfk41 said:


> Can you point us to where these are, as Fracino usually sell them !


Cherub

http://www.fracino.com/uploads/CHERUB%20SPARE%20PARTS%20MANUAL%202008.pdf

Heavenly

http://www.fracino.com/uploads/heanvenly%20parts%20diagrams%20PDF(1).pdf


----------



## 4085

Ta for that. I have a much older one than that, but when I spoke to Adrian, the boss a few weeks ago to ask for one he said then, that were only available to purchase. Just goes to show, you should not believe what the boss tells you!


----------



## shrink

aphelion said:


> Yeah, seems normal - are you using 17g?


i use what fits in the basket









nah in all seriousness i have my timer set to deliver single doses of 8g. so i'm using about 16g in the basket for a double.


----------



## aphelion

dfk41 said:


> Ta for that. I have a much older one than that, but when I spoke to Adrian, the boss a few weeks ago to ask for one he said then, that were only available to purchase. Just goes to show, you should not believe what the boss tells you!


Yep, indeed!


----------



## aphelion

shrink said:


> i use what fits in the basket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah in all seriousness i have my timer set to deliver single doses of 8g. so i'm using about 16g in the basket for a double.


yeah, i will play around with the dosing a bit..

I've got a new 18g VST to play with aswell


----------



## origmarm

Thanks for the PDFs, very interesting. I have a recently acquired Cherub (thanks to Cam) and I had taken off the screen/gasket but I hadn't taken the block off interestingly enough. I didn't have the parts PDF at that time and it wasn't clear to me how it came off, I reckon mine was 'stuck on' by scale or similar. Dropped the rest in some PULY so will do the same with the block. Interested in your comment re taking it apart as I was wondering if it could be relatively easily further dismantled for a clean.


----------



## aphelion

origmarm said:


> Thanks for the PDFs, very interesting. I have a recently acquired Cherub (thanks to Cam) and I had taken off the screen/gasket but I hadn't taken the block off interestingly enough. I didn't have the parts PDF at that time and it wasn't clear to me how it came off, I reckon mine was 'stuck on' by scale or similar. Dropped the rest in some PULY so will do the same with the block. Interested in your comment re taking it apart as I was wondering if it could be relatively easily further dismantled for a clean.


No worries, to be honest (hopefully) that is as far as I will ever strip it back..

It will give you good access to everything "exposed", and allow you to clean out everything that touches coffee..

Will probably strip down every month or so after a descale and backflush..

However, you could probably dismantle the entire machine if you felt up to it...


----------



## aphelion

Setup the new bottomless PF and 18g VST last night..

Note - there is now a massive amount of clearance between the bottom of the basket and the drip tray..

(Need to put my scales/espresso cup on top of a book, to reduce the clearance)

Just wondering if you guys are finding the same on your cherubs?

Also, the vibration from the pump, causes the scales to move around a bit...anyone?


----------



## Callum_T

It wouldn't surprise me clearance wise, I find my cherubs vibe pump is really well damped all housed it rubber. Easily a lot more pleasant noise than the classics

On a hunt for some pimp e61 portafilters now.


----------



## shrink

People often complain about not enough clearance, especially with larger cups. Why would you need it to be otherwise? The only downside is perhaps when using a naked portafilter, you can get some splashes and spitting from the height. But otherwise, I like having the clearance, means my keep cups fit under.

Remember, it is based on a commercial machine so part of its design would have been to take larger take away cups etc.

As for the pump, I find mine pretty good, it's quieter than my gaggia was, but my shot glasses on the cup warming tray sometimes move a little with the vibration. I'm just gonna get some grip sheet with holes in it to put there


----------



## aphelion

shrink said:


> People often complain about not enough clearance, especially with larger cups. Why would you need it to be otherwise? The only downside is perhaps when using a naked portafilter, you can get some splashes and spitting from the height. But otherwise, I like having the clearance, means my keep cups fit under.
> 
> Remember, it is based on a commercial machine so part of its design would have been to take larger take away cups etc.
> 
> As for the pump, I find mine pretty good, it's quieter than my gaggia was, but my shot glasses on the cup warming tray sometimes move a little with the vibration. I'm just gonna get some grip sheet with holes in it to put there


Thanks, I'm not complaining, it was just an observation









I do find I get quite a bit of splashing with the clearance/naked pf (i agree no clearance would be far worse)

I find the vibration does tend to move a small espresso cup around on my scales...was trying to establish if it was just my machine really

Experimenting with some pieces of foam there now..definite improvement


----------



## shrink

Yeah I guess there are limits at a pricepoint. I'd like to have seen a better pump de-coupling assembly to really dampen down the vibrations.


----------

